# [FreeBSD] Routing von 2 Netzen via FreeBSD



## Eisbaer (5. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage bezüglich der Konfiguration. Leider ist meine Schulzeit in der wir solche Themen gemacht haben schon etwas länger her und da auch nur auf Suse Linux.

Also um es kurz zu machen:

Wir haben 2 getrennte Netzwerke, in einem Netzwerk besteht über einen Router Internet Zugang. Und (wie sollte es auch anderster sein ) im anderen Netzwerk hätten wir nun auch gerne Internet. Da die Netze über eine gewisse physische Entfernung getrennt sind habe wir nun eine Verbindung über ein WLAN hergestellt, nun möchten wir das WLAN an einen ausrangierten Laptop kuppeln der auch gleichzeitig per Netzwerk an einem anderen Accesspoint hängt um WLAN auch hier zu ermöglichen.

Am besten ist es über die angehangene Skizze zu beschreiben (Bild im nächsten Post).

Der Laptop mit FreeBSD ist über einen USB WLAN Stick mit NETZ 2 verbunden und kommt darüber auch ins Internet. Nun soll dieser Laptop praktisch als Gateway dienen für NETZ 1, der Accesspoint in NETZ 1 macht auch den DHCP Service (dieser liefert als Gateway auch die Adresse des Laptops).

Allerdings habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft das der Laptop die Anfragen weiter Routet.

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar, auch bitte beachten das ich mit Unix ein relativer Neuling bin deshalb in jeglichen Ausführungen bitte sachen wie "Dienst neustarten" auch aufführen, am besten gleich wie man diesen dienst als Beispiel auch neu startet.


Besten Danke

Gruss Eisbaer


----------



## Eisbaer (5. August 2009)

Leider hat das Bild gefehlt und ich habe es unter Edit nicht gefunden deshalb der Doppelpost.

// Edit:

Da ja der Andrang doch nicht so gross ist, wahrscheinlich weil es sich so anhört als ob ich hier die komplette Konfiguration verlangen wollte. Nein, es wären auch schon Ansatzpunkte seeeeeehr Hilfreich, und Infos wie "wenn ich da und dort was geändert habe den und den Dienst neustarten". 

Danke


----------

